
I was interviewed by Fog Creek - janvdberg
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/fogcreek-interview/
======
JustSomeNobody
+1 "Pen and paper are programmer’s best friends."

~~~
dhagz
Pen and paper and dry-erase boards.

------
henrik_w
+1 for the book "The New Turing Omnibus". Not very well known (it seems to
me), but it has lots of interesting stuff. Perfect for little exploratory
programming projects.

------
rayiner
That Joel Splosky is patrician dude:
[https://picasaweb.google.com/spolsky/FogCreekSNewOffice#5285...](https://picasaweb.google.com/spolsky/FogCreekSNewOffice#5285319644770315698).

------
weaksauce
I am really surprised the vim plugin for visual studio is not on his
shortlist. It makes vs nice to work in for those of us who can't stand
modeless editors.

------
Kiro
Why 'I'?

~~~
bjacobel
The submitter wasn't interviewed by Fog Creek, but the author of the post was.
When reproducing their headline the submitter quoted "I" because they didn't
do the thing the title said.

~~~
underwater
That's a weird convention. Typically I assume that submitter is not the
author. If disambiguation is necessary then quoting the entire sentence is
clearer.

~~~
falsestprophet
It's not a convention at all. It's just unnecessarily confusing (and
irritating). Hopefully the mods change the title.

------
raldi
Mods, this was a terrible title edit. It makes it look like the submitter was
the interviewee.

~~~
dang
I'm not sure which edit you mean at this point, but the current title seems
ok, since it's the author speaking, and most of the time the submitter isn't
the author.

------
adwhit
I'm always amazed when I hear a developer state that they use Windows by
choice. Frankly it makes me look down upon them - no matter how successful
they are (and this fellow is clearly very successful). I have to use Windows
at work every day, and every day it will make me howl in frustration. How do
people cope without a decent terminal?

~~~
codegeek
You are making a very generic statement by saying "developer state that they
use Windows by choice". If you read the entire post, he clearly says that he
uses a dual environment of Windows/Linux. He uses Visual Studio which is
certainly one of the best IDEs and right now, it only works on windows. So it
is not like he is _only_ using windows but he is using what works best for
him. He also uses Vim as he clearly explained. Isn't that the point for
developers that they use the tools they are most comfortable with ?

I am not a Windows fanboy of course. I know Linux works really well for dev
environments but if you prefer to use an IDE for development and not just a
simple editor, then I would argue that it is hard to beat Visual Studio. Sure
you can program even in notepad. Again, a choice. CLI is not always the
answer. But then again, Windows does have Powershell which has evolved well.

I will give you one example. If you are building ASP.NET MVC applications, you
really don't have a better choice than Windows as you can integrate it really
well within Visual Studio, link with Git and pretty much do everything within
VS including deployment. It just works. So there are uses cases like these
where Windows makes sense.

~~~
mattmanser
Ugh, I can't understand why anyone would do deployment from VS. It's insane.

~~~
codegeek
One example, if you are using Azure, it makes it very easy to deploy from VS.
But again, this is an option and not a requirement. You are fee to deploy
however you please.

~~~
mattmanser
Just because it's easy, doesn't mean you should. It's a bad habit to get into.

Admittedly, there's still no good deploy solution for C# at the moment that
isn't a colossal load of work, but web deploy is definitely not a good choice.
It's like MS looked at every single choice and went "Hmm, we'll pick the worst
of these two options!".

Good luck if you need to do a rollback stat.

~~~
sharms
I will give you a perspective of someone who has used Linux on my main desktop
since 1997, but I do keep up to date with other platforms:

VS + C# + Azure integration is excellent, and there is nothing which prohibits
turning up a 2nd instance any more so than using AWS, Docker, Chef or whatever
your choice may be.

I am also not convinced Visual Studio is a bad habit, as it has many features
and tools which are often superior to open source alternatives (debugging,
integration, intellisense). I currently use Vim + Golang and Emacs + Clojure;
comparatively those environments do not make me biased enough to say VS does
not have some incredible upsides.

My assumption is that most people may not have spent enough time with the
Windows tools to judge them fairly as we have all been tremendously productive
on Linux and there are ideological issues spawned out of the decades of
Windows dominance which slant these discussions.

~~~
mattmanser
When did I say anything about not liking VS? You've completely misrepresented
what I said.

